# International House CELTA course



## Smilexxx (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone has any info/feedback on IH Dubai & whether there is any reasonably priced accommodation nearby?

Cheers
Jackie


----------



## Smilexxx (Oct 26, 2011)

Or any advice on best areas to search for accommodation, which is nearby, would be much appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

What's IH Dubai ?


----------



## Smilexxx (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry, it's International House (education & training centre) based on Sheikh Zayed Rd, in Safa Park area. I'm looking at booking probably around 6 weeks accommodation, with easy access to this area. Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmmm, safa park area only villas. I Think you can find easily in downtown burj Khalifa area what you looking for plus there is holiday inn express hotel near to safa park. Did u give it a try?


----------



## Smilexxx (Oct 26, 2011)

Ta2Ta2 said:


> Hmmm, safa park area only villas. I Think you can find easily in downtown burj Khalifa area what you looking for plus there is holiday inn express hotel near to safa park. Did u give it a try?


Thanks, I will check out burn Khalifa area  I tried Holiday Inn express via booking websites & they all came up full, but I will try emailing them direct. Other hotels I looked into were really expensive & beyond my budget  Your help is much appreciated


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck


----------

